# Dave Irvine Memorial Snapper Classic - Coffs Harbour 2012



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

I was delighted to be informed this on thursday that kayaks will again be included in the format for the Dave Irvine Memorial Classic for 2012. For Anyone who hasn't been or heard about this comp it is one of the favourites amongst the east coast fishermen. 
Cast and retrieve, Catch and release snapper comp only, using brag mats and digital cameras. No killing fish and no need for huge snapper size live wells.
It will be conducted on the long weekend in June (briefing fri night 8th june) comp run 9-10th on June. HEAPS of Prizes as in previous years. This year there is also a kayak (not confirmed 100%) up for grabs in the kayak section. 
More details later but thought I'd give everyone the heads up.

Here's the report from last year:
http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic. ... it=+irvine

Stephen


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Pretty interested again this year Stephen. Here's hoping for better weather than last year.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep I'm in, have leave pass, fingers crossed the weather is a bit nicer this year.


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

will be up there not sure if on a boat or in the trusty yak!!!
see you up there for a few beers!!!
a bigger kayak division seperate from boats would be ideal, boaters might get 1st place then!!!

micko


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys
Chatting to Mark (Bunsen) pretty keen to head up for this. 
Too cold to camp?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm a good chance, Stevie. Physhopath is a hardened winter-snapper-classic camper - doesn't even need a tent. My preference is a dodgy motel.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

MrX said:


> I'm a good chance, Stevie. Physhopath is a hardened winter-snapper-classic camper - doesn't even need a tent. My preference is a dodgy motel.


LMAO, I think I'm gunna do the same again this year, just to start a tradition.

Looking forward to it !!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

I will share my kitchen, but not the boudoir ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Is there a link to the comp details? Would be good if this thread was in the comp section so its a bit easier to find.
What if your a Nigel no mates, is it possible to link up with someone on the day, or does it need to be organized before hand? I think from memory you need a partner for the comp.
Not sure if I can get there or not and wont no till the last minute. Would like to go though. 
Where do you launch from and how far to the reefs?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Weather permitting im in, missed out last year but keen to give this one ago ,hopefully we pull some descent fish and clap the boaties!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

> What if your a Nigel no mates, is it possible to link up with someone on the day, or does it need to be organized before hand? I think from memory you need a partner for the comp.
> Not sure if I can get there or not and wont no till the last minute. Would like to go though.
> Where do you launch from and how far to the reefs?


I showed up as a Nigel last year & we just partnered up at the briefing, (was a bit like a desperate & dateless ball :lol: )

The local lads know all the launch spots & are great, Yaqdog & Worleybird caught their snapper in about 20mtrs of water last year, maybe 5-800mtrs behind the breakers.

More details for the comp to come I suppose, last year I rang up on the Thursday said I was going & paid at the briefing on Friday night.

Here is a link to last years report,

http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17100


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Is there a link to the comp details? Would be good if this thread was in the comp section so its a bit easier to find.


It has been done.
I'm still waiting to see how family illnesses pan out before i can commit.
The way the season has been going, there may be a few spaniards around during the comp.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll be happy to sacrifice comp points for one of the Spanish chaps yaqdog has been getting lately!


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

If thats the case Bunsen I better find a better team-mate.

Booked in boys!


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

looks like im in the yak this year, looking forward to catching up might camp like danny


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

ive been practising


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishy Mick, guess everybody will be following you.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Competition poster

http://deep.deepseafishingclub.com.au/f ... oster2.pdf

Entry Form

http://deep.deepseafishingclub.com.au/f ... y-form.pdf

Exert for kayaks from the rules and the rules link below



> KAYAK SECTION AS WELL
>  All Kayaks must log & off with Coffs Harbour Coastal Patrol. (Phone or radio)
>  All kayaks must fish in pairs or more to comply with safety requirements
>  Kayaks can must fish between Moonee Headland ( southern boundary of the marine park) down to as far as Bonville Creek at Sawtell Headland. Kayaks can launch at any point in between this to points.
> ...


http://deep.deepseafishingclub.com.au/f ... -Rules.pdf

Perhaps some of the locals could post the boudries on a google earth pic for use and maybe a few of the safe launch sites too ?
Cheers Dave


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm a possibility together with a mate.

Anyone know what the accommodation options are close to the launch site(s)?

What's the campsite like?

Cheers

Marty


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Anyone know what the accommodation options are close to the launch site(s)?"


G'day Marty - last year, SBD & I stayed in a cheap motel on the highway. Coffs is covered in them. If you prefer camping, ask Dan about the quiet spots in the bush near the club.

The main launch options (from Sth to Nth) are:
- Sawtell - protected if conditions are right, and good fishing nearby;
- the beach at the end of the Harbour - any conditions, but longer paddle/pedal to the fishing (and that's where the stinkers launch from);
- Park Beach - open ocean launch, with some protection from an island;
- Diggers Beach - open ocean, with protection from a headland;
- Charlseworth Bay - protected from a southerly swell, when all other options (except the Harbour) were dodgy. Good fishing close to launch.
- The locals will have more.

The closest accommodation to the club (apart from the Physhopath option) is the YHA - near the jetty. It has shared rooms, or doubles/quads, and (sometimes) friendly Swedish backpackesses. Given the club is the centre of the action, and serves beers and roasts, makes sense to stay nearby.
http://www.yha.com.au/hostels/nsw/mid-north-coast/coffs-harbour/

A (paid) camping (or cabin) option near Diggers/Charlesworth is the Banana Coast Caravan Park.
http://www.bananacoastcaravanpark.com.au/


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Team red alert booked in. Just waiting to see how many new yaks Stevie has bought between now and then. :lol: 
Seriously Steve, I'm impressed. Are you bringing the dorado or the barracuda?


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Barracuda has to go I'm broke. I'll keep the second hand Doraso and race you to the reef 

we camping Mark? Bannanacoast as suggested?


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm heading up on Wednesday if anyone is keen for prefish let me know last year I hooked q Spanish so might target them while flicking plastics


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

what were the safety requirements for the comp last year - just lifejacket and means of logging on / off
just about to purchase an outback - hands free for the first time!!! - anyone want a perception swing?


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Gday Mick

I'll be up there on Wednesday and plan to prefish (god knows where though) on Thursday and Friday, might squeeze one in on Wednesday yet (see how I feel after driving 8hours)

Butts...


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Im heading up early on the Thursday so keen on Friday fish and maybe a arvo Thursday one too if want to have a crack together.

Steve


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

Outback purchased! Lets hope the weather gets better


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Stevie - Not a problem I'll be fishing somewhere on Friday. Give me a yell on 0417 250 141.

Mick - Don't worry about the weather you now have an Outback (They'll go anywhere).

Butts...


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

The forecast for Coffs is shaping up well for the snaps. Heavy seas off Sydney - 2 metres plus - brings the big reds in close.

What will the 8 meter seas bring in next week :shock:


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

Friday is down to 3.8m in the morning wind still from the south


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

A mere 3.8m swell! What happens if they call it off? Cant imagine they can reschedule.
Oh well, Launch out of the harbour might still be possible, but it limits the fishing options. I might be looking for some river/creek action if all else fails. Are there still Jacks biting at this time of year? Or too cold?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Dropping below 2.8, and light winds. The big snaps will be thick on the inshore reefs after storm. Just bring your rain coat!


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep looks like we have a little 2 day window hope it stays that way.

Game on!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

See you chaps up there! Will be good to meet and talk to a few yakkers if nothing else.


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Just so everyone knows. The conditions are already launchable at most of the main spots and the wind is looking good for sat and sun morning. Already a lot of non-local kayaks driving around on car roofs so should be a good roll out.

Stephen


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Gday fella's

Great to meet everyone up there. Shame the weather didn't play ball.
Hopefully we'll see you all up there again next year.

Hope you all made it home safely (Qlders and Sydney boys)

How many would be interested in the Easter Classic they hold up there?

Bunsen - give me a yell when you want to head out off Coalcliff, with a bit of luck our rosters will line up one day.

MrX - did you end up asking them about you fish?

Worleybird - Mate thanks for the info over the weekend, very much appreciated.

Butts...


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> MrX - did you end up asking them about you fish?


G'day Butts. Yes mate, I've asked the question - to find out what us yak fisho's have to do to meet the photo requirements. The photo's you took (on the back of the outback) and Dell's (on the AI tramp) were perfect. My photos in the lap were pretty ordinary, so I understand why the judges would have had a giggle when mine popped up (among all the pics on flat boat decks ;-) )


----------

